

Ask HN: Has anyone had success with Amazon Affliates? - cantbecool


======
swanson
I've been running affiliate links on the book reviews on my blog. Stats here:
[https://gist.github.com/swanson/4711006](https://gist.github.com/swanson/4711006)

It makes about $20/yr.

------
devx
At least as good as Adsense for me, but payments outside of US are
horrifically slow. It can take even up to 4 months to receive the checks. It's
like Amazon has never updated their affiliate program since they started it a
decade ago.

